# having trouble finding the zip file on sd to flash in cwm



## mikeyscharged (Apr 21, 2012)

i down loaded tweakstock earlier did my backups wiped/factory reset... when i go into -choose zip from sdcard... all of my music is there.. lol and some other files but i cant find anything that resembles tweakstock


----------



## mikeyscharged (Apr 21, 2012)

does anybody know what tsm would be in the "choose a zip to apply" window? thats not the tweak file im looking for is it?


----------



## mikeyscharged (Apr 21, 2012)

ok mike! awesome! thanks for your help mike... no problemo mike... lol..


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

Mike, how did you download the file? Did you use your browser? If so you need to go to the download folder that your browser uses. You can either move that to the root of your SD card or navigate to it in cwm.

When you downloaded the zip what was the name of it? That's the file you need to find and flash. For me it was "[email protected]". I assume yours would be the same.

When you go to select a zip to flash in cwm, it shows you what's on your SD card whether it be tweak stock or the tsm folder.

Btw, did you ever return to stock to take the fp1 update? If you haven't I would still suggest doing that prior to flashing tweaked 2.0

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------

